# time required or help in pricing-new



## happy (Dec 10, 2004)

I have been in the lawn and snow business since 95, but have never done any pavement cleaning. I have a question on how long it might take or what price to charge for a place that has 31,431 sq. ft. of pavement. Supposed to be cleaned 3 times a week. I only have a billy goat 5 hp blower and a stihl br600 backpack. I like to see $60 per man hour. The sidewalks have to be blown off too. They are 3,536 sq. feet. This is not an open lot but rather a lot with curbs surrounding the parking lot and a fe peninsulas that stick out into the parking lot. Any help in this would be greatly appreciated. I know that $ vary from region to region and there are also a lot of other variuables too. This is the first time that I have ever thought about doing any kind of pavement maintenance, and so therefore I don't think it is in my best interest to purchase any kind of sweeper unit at this time. Thanks in advance for anyone's help.


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't think anybody in this forum likes to talk price. Although, goto the plow or lawn forum and you get prices all over the place.


----------

